# Biologists Propose Removing Bobcats from Ohio's Threatened Species List



## Ohio News RSS

*​*COLUMBUS, OH  *The Ohio Wildlife Council received proposed changes to several species designations, including bobcats, as well as potential dates for the upcoming fall hunting seasons on Wednesday, Jan. 8, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).​More...

More...


----------



## briney dave

I think I actually saw a bobcat in Sandusky County last fall. I was so shocked by it that it took several minutes to sink in as to what I really saw. 

I had no clue numbers were so high that hunting them could ever happen here


----------



## Misdirection

Same thing happened in PA about a decade ago. From having no open season to a sustainable population with an open hunting / trapping season. Its a lottery for a tag, but hey, its better than nothing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## erik

i have yet to see one still waiting i hunt mostly belmont county


----------



## Chillaxin1

Hey Eric I have one one a game cam just outside of barnesville.


----------



## surfnturf

We have been seeing them in Monroe county for 3 or 4 years


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NCbassattack

Bobcat numbers are hard to assess, as like most cats, they are very secretive animals.
They are found here in NC in all 100 counties with the biggest populations in the mountains and coastal plain. I have seen only three in my life while out and about in the wilds here.


----------



## JamesT

That is great news! Ive seen one, but not in Ohio.


----------



## bubbster

surfnturf said:


> We have been seeing them in Monroe county for 3 or 4 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My dad seen one stealing scraps put out for the farms dogs. It was right on the cabin front porch.


----------



## M.Magis

A few years ago I saw more bobcats than coyotes, by a large margin. Though I think many were the same cat over and over. But everyone I know has seen bobcats, I don't know a single person that's seen an otter in Ohio. And we've had an otter season for years.


----------



## NCbassattack

Bobcats are notoriously hard to see, even in areas where they are common. So if you guys are seeing them, there's probably a good population of them. River otters are sparse in some regions, common in others.


----------



## bubbster

M.Magis said:


> A few years ago I saw more bobcats than coyotes, by a large margin. Though I think many were the same cat over and over. But everyone I know has seen bobcats, I don't know a single person that's seen an otter in Ohio. And we've had an otter season for years.


When I first saw an Otter it was 15 or so years ago in Monroe county. Thought it couldn't be what I saw! But it was they thrived in there for years ,till some guy started trapping in that creek. He was good ,cause I haven't seen any since.


----------



## dugworm

I get just as many cat pics as I do coy at my deer camp in Morgan co. Seen plenty of them too the past 15yrs.


----------



## miked913

We have a lot at our camp in Noble Co. Equal #'s of cats & coyotes on camera. I have a nice otters hat too!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

I've seen otters at jockey hollow, the first year that the state opened up the property across from the Zion. There was a spot in the snow that they were using as their bathroom. I hunted the hill just above the area and was able to watch them come out onto the river bank.


----------



## Flatty01

Eric, I’ve had bobcats on camera the last two years near Neffs/Bellaire.


----------

